
Cache Invalidation - theBashShell
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache_invalidation
======
rudolph9
“There are only two hard things in Computer Science: cache invalidation and
naming things“

Is the idea that cache invalidation difficult in the same sense that naming
things is difficult where it’s hard to decide what to name should be and
similarly hard to decide how to invalidate the cache?

As best I can tell, similar to a good name there doesn’t seem to be an
objective way to decide if a cache should be invalidated. Does anyone know any
good posts which discuss this topic or could shed more light?

